# Best anti-gulp bowl or puzzle feeder?



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

JJ still has his puppy bowl which is tiny so feel we need to go up a size. he also eats it pretty quick so I only put one of his meals in it, his 'dinner' when I add a bit of meat or fish and sometimes veg to it. 

I'm looking for a good anti gulp bowl as they seem to have slightly different designs so wondering which is most effective? 

I've seen the puzzle ones Aikou paw, one thats like a spiral maze or the new green one..wondering which one's people think are best? 

We have alot of nina ottosson puzzles etc to put dry kibble in and he can also empty them all fairly quickly so wondering if the puzzle feeders one's are gonna be any better? 

Thanks


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

Haven't tried the others, but the Green is fab. It really makes them work hard for their dinner  Poppy has got quicker the more often she uses it, but it still takes her at least 5 minutes to eat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

How about a wobbler? Kenzie loves hers. Just watch out for your ankles!


----------



## sopott (Dec 30, 2012)

we've got a go slow bowl, which slowed snoopy down considerably at first, but he soon learned the fastest way. on the plus side its very durable, goes through the dishwasher, and solid enough that he can't push it around the kitchen floor.

the only thing that has slowed his eating down so far is switching him onto a raw diet. he has to chew those bones!!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I was looking at the different designs of the actual bowls as my dogs have things like chicken and fish mixed in and I add a bit of water 

some have bumps in the middle some are coming out from around the sides, one from petplanet has bumps shaped like a 'paw' in the middle of the bowl which I do like though it only seems to come in a white/ivory colour. 

I was just wondering if the layout of the 'bumps' are any more effective in one design than another?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I had the original, brake' bowl from the USA many years ago. Assume they are still avaiable.

VetUK do a cheap version, think its about a fiver, I did buy one of those recently but seldom use it as madam has learnt to tip it over

But maybe worth a looky.

also did notice one of the food companies was doing one a bit back that looked OK , cant rreally remember but it may be fish4dogs.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

You could also save some money and use a baking tray like for muffins or just throw it on the kitchen floor


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

This is like the last one I brought, as I said pretty useless as she just flips it over, so maybe best to avoid those with cut out sides

ANIMAL INSTINCTS ANTI-SKID SLOW FEED BOWl | Dog Bowls | GJW Titmuss

BUT! just found this and it looks OK dunno if anyone has it!

Aikiou Junior Interactive Dog Bowl - £11.72


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I wasn't sure if bumps in the middle were more effective than bumps been moulded to outside. 

I looked at gobblenot bowl too but they are expensive and ceramic and as I have a tendency to drop things I think plastic maybe better. 

I looked at Aikiou bowls on Amazon.. one reviewer said the compartments were too narrow for her dog and it was a jack russell, and it described the junior one as been for small dogs. 

Inca has the Trixie one with the kind of Y shape in the middle but she eats slower anyway. JJ has a smaller version of that but he can empty it quite quickly and can still wolf it down and get hiccups! 

I might go with the Petplanet one that has paw shape in middle so gives about 4-5 bumps in middle one big and some small


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> I was looking at the different designs of the actual bowls as my dogs have things like chicken and fish mixed in and I add a bit of water
> 
> some have bumps in the middle some are coming out from around the sides, one from petplanet has bumps shaped like a 'paw' in the middle of the bowl which I do like though it only seems to come in a white/ivory colour.
> 
> I was just wondering if the layout of the 'bumps' are any more effective in one design than another?


I have used the Green to feed raw mince and that has been very, very successful. I would think that it would be easy to use it with kibble plus fish/chicken assuming that it's flaked into smallish pieces and there is a lip so water could be added too.


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

I used the Fish4Dogs one with Harley when he was small with great success 

It's quite heavy too, so not easy to "bowl" over


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Can't find an image of Maisie's anywhere (will keep hunting)

It's got 3 humps in the middle - TBH I find it great as because there's gaps behind the bumps, it takes her *ages* to dig all the food out

*ETA * Sort of like this one


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Can't find an image of Maisie's anywhere (will keep hunting)
> 
> It's got 3 humps in the middle - TBH I find it great as because there's gaps behind the bumps, it takes her *ages* to dig all the food out
> 
> *ETA * Sort of like this one


That's the F4D one I think


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

jesterjenn said:


> That's the F4D one I think


It's actually a Trixie one .... but I can't find it now (not had it that long!) - it's got an anti-slip bottom which is great as she can't turn it over!

mmmm wonder if they've stopped doing them!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

There is this one, you can use it for treats or kibble meals

Buster DogMaze - YouTube


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

yes, I've seen that one looks good but would it be effective with more than one bit of kibble in at a time or what if I wanted to feed wet or home cooked with the kibble?

I decided to get the Green one to try I thought they can share it and have dinner in it different days. They both liked it..Inca was about as quick as she was her food bowl to be honest. but she is an old pro! 

It made biggest difference to JJ it took him a good 15 mins, I took my plate back in kitchen (as I'd taken my dinner out just before putting his down) and he was still eating when I went back in and licking off every last scrap..it was spotless! 

I tried it with wet on last night too as the Bob & lush samples arrived but I've decided to keep JJ on Eden as only just started it so he had Eden kibble with 1/2 the lamb and carrot wet pouch (and Inca had the B&L kibble with other half pouch)

I decided to get Inca the nice one from Petplanet with paw design in middle for her birthday and the green feeder is gonna be JJ's. ..but here they both are with it.

It was interesting to watch them though they both have different approaches..the food on was kibble with bits of shredded chicken (when pics were taken at first try each) Inca went for all chicken first regardless of where it was, then started on the kibble taking the ones easiest to get first and then the rest. JJ was actually very methodical! ..He started at the edge, worked round the outside 'lane' then moved into middle lane then the very middle, probably why it took him much longer but he seemed to be enjoying the whole thing..no hiccups and his food got chance to digest along the way!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Shame you bought one already, I have 2 x F4D greedy gulper bowls sat in the shed 

Mine are raw fed so 80% the time I don't use bowls, and the rest of the time its just mince anyway.


----------



## sopott (Dec 30, 2012)

That bowl looks great.!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

totallypets said:


> I have used the Green to feed raw mince and that has been very, very successful. I would think that it would be easy to use it with kibble plus fish/chicken assuming that it's flaked into smallish pieces and there is a lip so water could be added too.


I didn't think of using something like that for mince. Thanks


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Shame you bought one already, I have 2 x F4D greedy gulper bowls sat in the shed
> 
> Mine are raw fed so 80% the time I don't use bowls, and the rest of the time its just mince anyway.


awwhh.. never mind.. thanks anyway. I'm quite glad I got the green for JJ I was put off by the colour (it's not my favourite colour) used to everything been pink for me and Inca!


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

jesterjenn said:


> That's the F4D one I think


Unless they did one the same, thats the pah anti gulp one

Anti Gulp Medium Cream Bowl By Pets at Home | Pets at Home

Never needed to use one but if you used it once and no good can always just give it a wash and return it


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Inca's getting this one I liked the 'paw' design in the middle


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Where did you get the green one from and how much please?


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I get my interactive puzzles from Training Lines.

Green Interactive Feeder Dog Bowl - Training Lines

It's £20.95 there (RRP £24.99)


----------

